# Charlie Ergen's contact info?



## Harlanm (Dec 28, 2007)

I called dish for some info last week and ever since I have been getting telemarketing calls from them at 9pm. I added my number to their do not call list bit apparently it takes time for my number to come off.

I just wanted to let Charlie know that I was on the fence about them or Directv, and they are really not helping their cause by bothering me late when I work early. Hopefully he will appreciate my feedback, the CSRs dont seem to.

If anyone has an email or phone number, I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

[email protected]

They will respond.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Gilitar said:


> [email protected]
> 
> They will respond.


i have never received a response


----------



## Harlanm (Dec 28, 2007)

Gilitar said:


> [email protected]
> 
> They will respond.


thanks, ill try that.
Anything more personal like an office #?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Harlanm said:


> thanks, ill try that.
> Anything more personal like an office #?


No.

Please use the public contact numbers and email addresses (including [email protected]) that the satellite providers have given for contact. Internal non-public numbers are not permitted to be posted on our site. (In general, when posted they get abused and changed anyways so it's pointless to post a non-public number.)


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Remember he is a Billionaire do you think he really cares about individual customers? The Charlie Chat is just show business.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Gilitar said:


> [email protected]
> 
> They will respond.


Thats what everyone told me too, and I sent mine about 4 months ago never got an answer, probly cuz they don't care since that e-mail is out everywhere now


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Email is not a guaranteed medium. Hopefully you followed up when there was no response?


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I had reason to use the [email protected] address recently and I received a phone call from someone at Dish the next day. I explained my problem and she was very helpful in everything I wanted to do. The address works very well if you have something they can help with.


----------



## Harlanm (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I tried the CEO email. Hopefully they will contact me back (lol, they just called again as I was typing this, at least I was not sleeping this time.)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> Email is not a guaranteed medium. Hopefully you followed up when there was no response?


Yes sir, 3 times, the last one was got ugly:lol:


----------



## Harlanm (Dec 28, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Yes sir, 3 times, the last one was got ugly:lol:


Its sad that it is somehow your fault if you dont repeatedly follow up when you are ignored by these companies.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

Harlanm said:


> Its sad that it is somehow your fault if you dont repeatedly follow up when you are ignored by these companies.


You weren't ignored. Your whiny e-mail was fully read and reviewed, all facts identified and calculated, and after a few good belly laughs it was summarily throw into the trash bin. See you in six months!

ooohhh... Did I say that out loud?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

rey_1178 said:


> i have never received a response


Why did you say "emailing the ceo has never got me anywhere " *yesterday.* lol


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Harlanm said:


> I called dish for some info last week and ever since I have been getting telemarketing calls from them at 9pm. I added my number to their do not call list bit apparently it takes time for my number to come off.
> 
> I just wanted to let Charlie know that I was on the fence about them or Directv, and they are really not helping their cause by bothering me late when I work early. Hopefully he will appreciate my feedback, the CSRs don't seem to.
> 
> ...


I get marketing calls from Direct, don't think for a minute Dish is the only ones that have telemarketers. Every Sunday my mailbox is full of switch to Direct sales flyers....

If you get telemarketer calls during your sleep time, your a prime candidate for one of those electronic filters that you can setup to announce that you do not accept sales calls and gives legitimate callers ability to ring the line by pressing #. The announcement reminds sales callers that selecting the option to ring the phone line after being notified is a federal offense. I think the units sell for like $50.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I get marketing calls from Direct, don't think for a minute Dish is the only ones that have telemarketers. Every Sunday my mailbox is full of switch to Direct sales flyers....
> 
> If you get telemarketer calls during your sleep time, your a prime candidate for one of those electronic filters that you can setup to announce that you do not accept sales calls and gives legitimate callers ability to ring the line by pressing #. The announcement reminds sales callers that selecting the option to ring the phone line after being notified is a federal offense. I think the units sell for like $50.


I'm just curious. When did this country become so stuck-up that we forgot about one of the world's greatest inventions? It's called hanging up the %*$#'in phone. I remember back in the good ol' 90's we didn't have that new fangled Do Not Call List. We used to have to walk ten miles, in the snow, uphill to hang up our phones when a telemarketer called...

"Stop calling me or I'll switch!" You people need to get a grip. Marketing is how these businesses make money. For each of you that switch, ten more sign up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I didn't know that hanging up the phone was an invention, if so, privacy and the desire of was invented well before the ability to hang up the phone. I haven't been assulted yet by telemarketers from Dish, but my business line is assulted all the time from scammers promoting a variety of crap and I am tired of it, VERY tired of it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rey_1178 said:


> i have never received a response


Perhaps we could help you craft an e-mail that will get a response. Even better, we may be able to help you out!

What caused you to try to contact the ceo address?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It is probably resellers calling you and not E* or D* directly. The Do Not Call list helps, but doesn't apply to businesses in your state. 

I just interrupt them in mid word and ask them to take my name and number off of their calling list. That seems to help. If they call back, I tell them that they already were to take my name off of their calling list and that if it happens again, I will contact the State Attorney's office.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zero327 said:


> You weren't ignored. Your whiny e-mail was fully read and reviewed, all facts identified and calculated, and after a few good belly laughs it was summarily throw into the trash bin. See you in six months!
> 
> ooohhh... Did I say that out loud?


Yes, you did ... and you shouldn't have.

I'm pretty sure that Mr Ergen nor anyone else at E* has given you permission to speak on behalf of the team that responds to the CEO address - nor would they appreciate the insult that you have written in your post. It is malicious.



Harlanm said:


> Its sad that it is somehow your fault if you dont repeatedly follow up when you are ignored by these companies.


I was not suggesting blame be placed or shifting, only that one should not rely on a single email. Things do get lost.



harsh said:


> Perhaps we could help you craft an e-mail that will get a response. Even better, we may be able to help you out!
> 
> What caused you to try to contact the ceo address?


An excellent question and reasonable response.

Reasonable requests tend to get reasonable answers. There are plenty of examples of good responses from the CEO address.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsk said:


> It is probably resellers calling you and not E* or D* directly. The Do Not Call list helps, but doesn't apply to businesses in your state.
> 
> I just interrupt them in mid word and ask them to take my name and number off of their calling list. That seems to help. If they call back, I tell them that they already were to take my name off of their calling list and that if it happens again, I will contact the State Attorney's office.


My state has it's own Do Not Call legislation that is stronger than the federal law. You probably should check the facts on your assumption that the federal law does not apply to businesses within a state. The facility they are using to call you is under federal regulation.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jsk said:


> It is probably resellers calling you and not E* or D* directly. The Do Not Call list helps, but doesn't apply to businesses in your state.
> ...


This is not correct.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yes, you did ... and you shouldn't have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Mr Ergen nor anyone else at E* has given you permission to speak on behalf of the team that responds to the CEO address


Pretty sure? Are you positive?



James Long said:


> - nor would they appreciate the insult that you have written in your post. It is malicious.


It was sarcastic (it was good for a laugh), not an insult, and hardly malicious. I've written a few malicious e-mails, I can do FAR better than that. The response isn't an actual one, but it's definately what will go through the respondant's head. I'm a realist and a cynic (I can be both right?) No harm was intended however.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Zero327 said:


> (it was good for a laugh)


But we're not laughing


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

bartendress said:


> But we're not laughing


To be far, I did! :lol:


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Slamminc11 said:


> To be far, I did! :lol:


But what if you were near?


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

bartendress said:


> But we're not laughing


Sorry, can't account for a mild sense of humor.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Zero327 said:


> Sorry, can't account for a mild sense of humor.


I've seen worse.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Zero327 said:


> Sorry, can't account for a mild sense of humor.


Don't appologize because some people don't have a sense of humor, that's not your fault!


----------



## Harlanm (Dec 28, 2007)

eh, its no biggie, as long as it was a joke. I can take jokes. To be "far" myself, it wasnt whiny, I just explained that I was on the fence about them or direc and they need to implement some quality control in their marketing so I dont get calls at inappropriate times. I guess its just the principal of the thing.

and yes, it was their marketing dept, I called it back. 
They have since stopped.
its my cellphone, so I cant (and dont need to) hook up newfangled contraptions to keep from getting telemarketing calls. I dont get many.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Harlanm said:


> ...
> 
> and yes, it was their marketing dept, I called it back.
> ...


Oh yeah, that number you see on Caller ID is where the call originated. lol


----------

